# Looking for mower blades for Dynamark 836



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I am new to this site so please forgive me if I go astray and post in the wrong area.

But anyway, here is my dilemma, I am looking for blades for a 1975/76 Dynamark 836 with rear discharge. If anyone has the original part number from AYP/Noma for these so that I can cross reference them or even have a part number from Stens, Oregon, etc. that would be great.

From what I found so far it looks as if they should be 18 1/4" long x 2" wide. I forget what the thickness of the brackets to hold the blades are.

This is a mower we used at our cabin, we brought it home about four years ago to do a quick service and repair of the mower deck which was rusted through in several spots. Well life happens, it sat in the corner until now. We have it running great just that the blades that were on it got lost in the shuffle over the last four years.

The first picture is the mower deck before we started on it. Does not look as bad as it was. The remainder of the pictures are current pictures. 
Yes, the paint and stickers are original with the exception of the mower deck.

Info for this mower are:

Dynamark 836
Model #: 5285 4100
Serial #: 6-515171

Engine: Briggs & Stratton 
H.P. : 8
Model #: 190707 0887-01
Code: 75100611

Also, if anyone has a parts manual, or knows where I can get one for this mower that would be greatly appreciated. I have found different ones for several 5285 models (such as 5285 2500, 5285 5000, etc.) but not for the 4100 series.

If there is any other info that would be need, please let me know and I will try getting it.

Thanks to everyone.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the for Jody! Looks like a nice machine. I can t help, bit someone on here will. Hard .To believe folks are already mowing when we still have snow on the ground. Just don't seem right!


----------



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Here in PA they are forecasting mid 60's today. Some neighbors have got the first cutting in already. If it gets a little warmer, we may be planting gardens earlier this year.


----------



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Can anyone verify if 782965 is the Dynamark part number for the blades I have in question?

Thanks


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the for Jody! Looks like a nice machine. I can t help, bit someone on here will. Hard .To believe folks are already mowing when we still have snow on the ground. Just don't seem right!


Yep.... We're glad it's over down here, it's been a tough winter. *Both* months were brutal this year


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Jody Vincenzes said:


> Can anyone verify if 782965 is the Dynamark part number for the blades I have in question?
> 
> Thanks


The OEM #782965 blade is 18 5/32 long, 2" wide, with a 3/8" round center hole. It is a low lift blade

*Oregon # 96-004* 18 1/8", 2" wide, 3/8" round center hole

*Stens # 340-016* Hi-lift blade, 18 1/8", 2 1/4" wide, .187 thick

*Rotary # 3447 * 18 1/8", 2" wide, 3/8" round center hole, .134 thick


----------



## Jody Vincenzes (Apr 4, 2020)

Just purchased two new OEM blades from e-bay for $24.00 with free shipping. We'll see when they get here.

Thanks Bob for the verification of the OEM blade dimensions. I was looking at the aftermarket ones that you listed but wanted to make sure of the size of the OEM's. Just afraid of getting the wrong size and causing issues when we fire it up.

Thanks again.


----------



## Mower And More (Dec 14, 2018)

Jody Vincenzes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site so please forgive me if I go astray and post in the wrong area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mower And More (Dec 14, 2018)

Jody Vincenzes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site so please forgive me if I go astray and post in the wrong area.
> 
> ...





Jody Vincenzes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site so please forgive me if I go astray and post in the wrong area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mower And More (Dec 14, 2018)

part #782965MA is the OEM number


----------

